# Zumbido en el audio en mi TV LED LG



## alfredos511 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hola, mi proveedor de TV x Cable me da la señal a través de una caja, de la caja sale a la TV LED, la señal por cable coaxial o por RCA, yo lo he colocado por RCA por que me comentaron que se ve mejor, el problema es que escucho un zumbido en al audio molestoso, ya he revisado y todo esta bien conectado, quiero saber si es que debo reemplzar el cable RCA o a que se debe ese sonido. Al menos no es problema de la TV ya que cuando reproduzco peliculas por el DVD via HDMI el audio es excelente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2014)

Probaste con otro cable coaxial ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2014)

alfredos511 dijo:


> Hola, mi proveedor de TV x Cable me da la señal a través de una caja, de la caja sale a la TV LED, la señal por cable coaxial o por RCA, yo lo he colocado por RCA por que me comentaron que se ve mejor, el problema es que escucho un zumbido en al audio molestoso, ya he revisado y todo esta bien conectado, quiero saber si es que debo reemplzar el cable RCA o a que se debe ese sonido. Al menos no es problema de la TV ya que cuando reproduzco peliculas por el DVD via HDMI el audio es excelente.


Probá conectando "la caja" del proveedor al TV vía HDMI (si es que está disponible) y vas a eliminar el problema. Ese zumbido MOLESTO  se debe a que la malla del coaxil está conectada "a tierra" en la caja del amplificador de distribución (que debe estar visible en algún poste de la calle o arriba de algún techo) y los lazos de masa que eso provoca con las conexiones de cada hogar donde llegue la señal son verdaeramente espantosos 
Yo tengo exactamente el mismo problema en mi casa, y si conecto la señal de cable al televisor donde está conectado el equipo de audio, zumba absolutamente todo  y corren riesgo los parlantes... así que tuve que desconectar el cable de la TV y solo lo conecto cuando no voy a encender el equipo de audio.... LRPM...


----------



## alfredos511 (Jul 21, 2014)

Mi DVD no tiene entrada coaxial, y la caja del proveedor de cable no tiene salida HDMI, solo coaxial y RCA, que otra cosa puedo hacer ya que evidentemente es por lo que señalan sobre la conexion en el poste de la calle.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 21, 2014)

reclamale al proveedor del servicio ,a ver que dicen


----------



## pppppo (Jul 27, 2014)

Yo tener mismo problema, desaparece cundo elimino cable a tierra de audio.


----------



## alfredos511 (Jul 29, 2014)

ok, a ver si describo como estan conectados mis aparatos para ver que me dicen, en el toma corriente de la pared tengo un adaptador que me incrementa la cantidad de salidas, a ese adaptador tengo conectado un protector de voltaje y a ese protector la TV, luego tengo una regleta en la cual conecto la caja del proveedor de cable TV, el DVD y un abanico, ya solo eso.


----------



## pppppo (Ago 16, 2014)

El ruido es en el tv o en equipo de audio?. En mi caso si conecto el equipo de audio como home aparece el zumbido y desconecte la tercera pata que es la conexión a la jabalina de la red domestica lo cual no es correcto pero es mi responsabilidad aparte se lo que arme.


----------

